
Richard Francis Burton - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Francis_Burton
======
DkNiemand0
Richard Burton was probably one of the most interesting people from the XIX
century. It's odd how few people know about him nowadays. His books are just
amazing and I really recommend both "Personal Narrative of a Pilgrimage to Al-
Madinah & Meccah" and "Goa and the Blue Mountains".

